# Grave Digger Prop - How To Video



## Dmitriy (Jan 9, 2014)

Great build but i think u have to give some credit to EERIE ACRES CEMETERY 
https://youtu.be/NIeLCTnthJ0


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I wasn't aware Eerie Acres had built one of these.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Great job on the video, you have some serious graphic skills. Your grave digger is very well done, and it is always interesting to see how everybody tackles an idea a little differently.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

CreepyCreations, I never get tired of watching your Tutorials! They are great, especially since I can steal your ideas for my own gratification (not to mention what a genius my grandkids think I am for coming up with your ideas.  Thanks for all your contributions.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

LOL.. Thanks, Scary Papa. Steal away.
Col. Fryght... thank you. I try to make them informative and entertaining. And I like to liven them up with some graphics when I can, hopefully without going overboard (see what I did there?.. pirate reference... LOL... *sigh*).


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Another really good and helpful post from Creepy Creations. Thanks a lot, you have really helped out my haunt in the past with all of your posts!!!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice Job! Great information for the home haunter..


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome vid very nice work!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenDan73 (Sep 5, 2015)

Great job you did, keep up the good work.


----------

